# My cute new betta



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

But his fin look a little bit strange.. anyone knows wats wrong wif him? and what should i do


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Need a better picture but from what I can see it looks like a bit of fin rot to me. Put a tiny bit of aquarium salt in his water and get some Betta Revive to treat him with. Also the most important thing is to keep his water clear with water changes twice a week.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

it might be some damage from the previous tank.. it could be fin rot.. what kind of plants do you hav in ur tank?? they could be ripping the tail


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

His body seems unusually short.... He coud be a defect. (I'm not trying to offend you, pretty Mr. Betta!!)


----------



## y2797257 (Sep 7, 2010)

there is a little decoration, wif silk plant on top... and there is also a filter dat comes out from the top (if u know wat i mean)


----------

